# Harrison Jones Outfit



## Saji (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Rollenspieler-Freunde!

Ich frage mich schon lange, wie man sich als normaler Spieler dem Flair von Harrison Jones hingeben und seinen Charakter dementsprechend kleiden kann. Leider fand ich im Internet keine Vorschläge, so dass ich mich selber hinsetzen musste um etwas entsprechendes zusammenzustellen. Hier also mein Vorschlag, bin aber noch auf der Suche nach passenden/besseren Gegenständen:

Kopf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hut von Harrison Jones ist zwar etwas mehr "rotbraun", versteckt sich aber noch vor mir. Eventuell ein Item grauer Qualität?

Hemd:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im großen und ganzen das selbe wie es Harrison Jones trägt, nur leichte Abweichungen im Bereich der Brust.

Brust:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie eben, kommt dem Original sehr sehr nahe.

Gürtel:
Leider nichts adäquates gefunden. Schwärzlicher Gürtel macht sich aber ganz gut, auch wenn nicht "Harrion Jones Like".

Hose:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Original ist die Hose eher mehr beige und nicht grau wie diese hier. Leider noch keine Hose in der Farbe mit dem Model gefunden.

Stiefel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Exakt die gleichen wie bei Harrison Jones, nur bei weiblichen Charakteren etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Eventuell Bukaniersstiefel als Alternative.


Wenn ihr Vorschläge oder Hinweise habt dürft ihr sie gerne hier reinschreiben. Bitte achtet aber darauf, dass ihr bei der Auswahl der Gegenstände bei Stoff und Leder bleibt. Auch sollte die Stufenanforderung nicht allzu hoch sein. Es soll ja eine Inspirationsquelle für alle sein. Bei Zeiten werde ich auch noch ein Archäologenoutfit für Stoffträger zusammenbasteln.


Liebe Grüße,
Saji


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2011)

Hut: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2011)

Hast du noch nen Screenshot wie das ganze dann in echt aussieht? Bei nem Tauren muss das ziemlich blöd aussehn *g*


----------



## Calthras2 (24. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand die Ausrüstung oder auch nur Teile des Harrison Jones Equips?

Hab ein Bild angehängt

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen für mein Jones Equip


----------



## Nisbo (24. Februar 2012)

Als Hut der evtl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber passt farblichnicht wirklich


----------



## villain (24. Februar 2012)

Ich kann da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. 

Zudem denke ich, dass es nicht nötig war, dafür einen Extrathread aufzumachen. Die Frage hätte auch im Thread "Mogg-Set" gestellt werden können.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2012)

*Edit* 
Ich hab die beiden Threads mal zusammen geschmissen. ^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (24. Februar 2012)

http://wowroleplaygear.com/2010/10/10/harrison-jones/


----------

